# Convert or buy purpose built?



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

I've got a Boris X9 with about 1,200-1,500 miles on it and I've been thinking about throwing a BBSHD on it but Luna will come out to about $1,350-1,450. I can buy a Purpose built bike for only about a $1,000 more. This is not my primary bike but my father is disabled and I want to get him back on two wheels because he misses cycling. Is my old fat bike worth doing the conversion on or should I just get an already finished bike?


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

It depends upon how much you like building and tuning. You will get a technically better developed power package from an OEM, but the battery will probably be bigger and you will have more watts from Luna. The conversion is not hard, but the tuning and gearing and chainline issues can be a PITA.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Normally it's somewhat of a tossup and WH has reat advice. However, some companies, notably Haibike but others I'm sure, are stuck with a glut of 2017 models. On another thread I noted a Yamaha Haibike that sold originally for $2500 that is $1000 (unless the dealer tries to exact a maximum profit).


----------

